# Hello Newbie here!



## jtechie3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Right now i have Dish i am paying like over 100 bucks a month i am so sick of paying this so i started looking around. I ran across this link , and started to think; is this real? Can any of you tell me if i buy all my equipment is this true?

gosatellite.com


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

People get these mainly for foreign language channels and religious programming. The ones that I have installed for people are mostly for people who are from India and people who want only religious programming.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

If you can tell me what your looking for, then we might be able to help. There is allot of foreign language broadcasting, but there is quite a bit of free stuff too. If you like oldies television, then MeTV, THIS TV, RTV is available. If you want local channels, they are available too. If it's HD, you can get stuff like multiple feeds of CBC television, out of Canada, in English and French. There is the Pentagon channel, in HD, as well as SD. PBS, WB, ION, are all in the clear, if you have a receiver that does MPEG4 8PSK and DVD S2, your in luck. You'll need a C Band system, but that's not a huge issue, as long as there isn't too many impediments blocking the dish. Lately, there has been a bit more interest in the bigger dish's. Look around and find out, if this is what you need.


----------



## jtechie3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well i am looking for not paying the other people, Comcast, Direct, Dish, i want to be free! I do not watch to much but old stuff is cool, i watch local stations , i like the weather station, would love to have my Music stations, or Music videos! thats all and able to record stuff if i want to record it maybe some sports too.. what size of dish do i need?


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

jtechie3 said:


> Well i am looking for not paying the other people, Comcast, Direct, Dish, i want to be free! I do not watch to much but old stuff is cool, i watch local stations , i like the weather station, would love to have my Music stations, or Music videos! thats all and able to record stuff if i want to record it maybe some sports too.. what size of dish do i need?


You could get away with a 6' dish, but an 8' or 10' would be better. It would be best if someone came out and surveyed your area, to make sure there were no tall trees or other impediments, blocking your line of sight to the satellites. There are a good number of music channels and there is some weather, plus oldies and locals. I see the station Reelz is in HD, on one of the birds in the clear. It's a movie service. There is lots of variety up there. Lots of interesting wild feeds, as well. Good hunting, if you plan on going the C Band route. Personally, I've had both Dishnet, Directv, Expressvu and Shaw Direct, on DBS. The best toy that I ever owned, was a C Band dish.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ive got several dishes...as a rule of thumb at my location:
3'-4' dish is good for KU (college sports feeds, news feeds, couple of other channels)
6' dish is good for KU, and for DVB-S C band stations. You will get very few DVB-S2 stations.
10' and up is good for DVB-S2. I personally would go no smaller than 10' if you want S2 stations.

Havent tried 8 or 9 footers.


----------



## jtechie3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool sounds like what i want to do C Band! can you give me links where you baught all your equipment at so i can see how much this is, and i guess you have figured out that you have saved allot of money over the years of having this C Band?


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Drive around and look for big dishes. Sometimes, you can get them for free, if someone has one and hasn't used it for years. Make a deal with them to take it down for free, if they'll give it to you. Your best bet for a receiver would be one of the new free to air receivers, that does MPEG4, 8PSK and DVB S2. Myself, I just purchased a Pansat 9500 and it was under $200.00 shipped. If all goes well and you can put the pieces together, you might get the whole thing up and running, for under $500.00.


----------

